# Ecran HD VS écran classique



## shenrone (21 Avril 2010)

Voilà comme il est aujourd'hui peu parlant et peu représentatif de s'imaginer la différence entre les nouveaux écran "HD" d'Apple et les écran classique, serait il possible que les heureux acquéreurs des nouveaux MBP 15" nous poste des captures d'écran que l'on pourra ainsi comparer au classique 1440x900.

Je poste ce sujet car hormis les Apple store, aucun Apr ne dispose de ces nouveaux portables avec écran HD.


----------



## Galuz (21 Avril 2010)

Sur les nouveaux, tu as un "grain" aussi fin que sur les 17". Y a pas photo.
Si je prends un 15" (je me tâte encore entre le 15" et le 17"), je mettrai des photos.


----------



## Jeromac (21 Avril 2010)

Pour être un peu pointilleux, la résolution est un poil plus faible sur le 15" hi-res que sur le 17" hi-res (128 dpi contre 133 dpi).

Par ordre de grandeur de dpi on aurait :
- MBP 17" hi-res (133)
- MBP 15" hi-res (128)
- MB et MBP 13" (113)
- MBP 15" (110)

On confond souvent résolution (en pixels par pouce, ppp ou dpi), et définition d'écran (nombre de pixels, par exemple 1280x1024). Donc on peut dire que le MB a une résolution supérieure au classique MBP 15".

edit : j'ai vu il y a un an, à la FNAC, le MBP 17", antiglare en hi-res (1920x1200). C'est petit, mais pas trop petit. J'ai eu un ThinkPad T61p, de 15" qui affichait une définition identique. Là, oui c'est trop petit. Dans le cas du hi-res des 15" et 17", à moins d'avoir un problème de vue particulier, il n'y a pas de soucis. Attention cependant si on utilise l'ordinateur avec un clavier externe, là, la haute résolution se fera peut être génante.


----------



## Delphine1973 (21 Avril 2010)

hello,

quelques photos ici:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=897778


----------



## shenrone (21 Avril 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Galuz (21 Avril 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Attention cependant si on utilise l'ordinateur avec un clavier externe, là, la haute résolution se fera peut être génante.



Avce un *écran *externe, tu as voulu dire.


----------



## Delphine1973 (22 Avril 2010)

non, je crois qu'il veut bien dire avec un clavier externe,
et donc les yeux plus loin de l'écran...


----------



## gaara_sensei (22 Avril 2010)

je n'arrive pas a trouvé des photos qui compare les deux ecran .

j'hesite egalement entre ecran hd ou non hd, cependant j'ai peur que ça soit trop petit pour mes yeux mais aussi necessaire si on veut un deuxieme ecran ...

deplus une question esthétisme .. est ce que si on prend l'ecran hd mais brillant, le contour de l'ecran est noir ou gris ??

merci


----------



## plaj (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Est ce que l'écran du nouveau MPB 13 est différents de celui de 2009. Merci à tous


----------



## Dr Troy (22 Avril 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> j'hesite egalement entre ecran hd ou non hd, cependant j'ai peur que ça soit trop petit pour mes yeux mais aussi necessaire si on veut un deuxieme ecran ...



Si c'est trop petit, tu peux augmenter la taille du texte et des icônes dans quasiment toutes les applications...
Sinon ça n'a pas spécialement d'intérêt pour un second écran si tu ne travailles pas en recopie d'écran (ce qui n'est pas vraiment l'intérêt d'un écran externe).



gaara_sensei a dit:


> deplus une question esthétisme .. est ce que si on prend l'ecran hd mais brillant, le contour de l'ecran est noir ou gris ??



Seuls les MBP avec l'antiglare ont le contour gris. C'est écrit quand tu choisis l'option.



> Remarque importante :
> la taille actuelle de l&#8217;écran est identique sur les deux modèles (15 pouces diagonale). *L&#8217;écran antireflet est doté d&#8217;un cadre argenté (encadrement) autour de l&#8217;écran.*



Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que plusieurs personnes l'ayant commandé vont poster pour se plaindre parce qu'ils ne savaient pas 






(c'est les anciens modèles mais vu que le design n'a pas changé...)


----------



## gaara_sensei (22 Avril 2010)

ok super , bon je pense prendre l'ecran hd , ca me parait important pour le futur, ca lui donnera une plus longue vie, mais l'anti reflet me gene dans le sens où le côté mat est bizarre, contraste bizarre, c juste une question de gout.

Thanks very much


----------



## Jeromac (22 Avril 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Est ce que l'écran du nouveau MPB 13 est différents de celui de 2009. Merci à tous



Il doit être à peu près pareil au niveau de la qualité, identique pour ce qui est de l'apparence externe. En tout cas, aucune comparaison avec les premiers Macbook Unibody de fin 2008 (qui avaient un écran de piètre qualité).

En terme de qualité de dalle (angle de vision, contraste), 13" ou 15" je pense que c'est devenu la même chose.


----------



## maxkif (28 Avril 2010)

Et niveau résolution pour un écran externe à un MBP 13" pour un usage bureautique et lecture vidéo vous conseillez quoi? Le 1 920 x 1 200 ou bien des réso inférieures suffisent? Je passe pas mal de temps à l'ordi et j'aimerais un écran qui ne m'explose pas les yeux au bout d'une heure... (enfin si c'est possible ). Pour les connections y'a une grande différence entre dvi et hdmi ou c'est la même chose?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Avril 2010)

Ca reste assez subjectif, ça dépend de la taille de la dalle, de ce que tu fais et de la façon de travailler. On va dire qu'à partir de 1680x1050 ça commence à faire une bonne surface de travail.

Pour la connectique, le HDMI est une connectique de TV et le DVI d'informatique.


----------



## shenrone (28 Avril 2010)

Bon toujours personne pour nous poster des photos de sa machine a dalle "HD"?


----------



## Delphine1973 (28 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon toujours personne pour nous poster des photos de sa machine a dalle "HD"?



Fouille un peu sur le forum de macrumors, il y en a pas mal...

Sinon attend encore une semaine que j'ai reçu la mienne


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Avril 2010)

Pour s'en rendre bien compte il faudrait un comparatif avec les mêmes fenêtres (et images par exemple) ouvertes sur un écran normal et un HR.

Je reçois le mien demain, mais je n'ai que mon PB en 1024x768 sous la main pour comparer


----------



## Ammano (28 Avril 2010)

Kikoo

Un petit lien d'une galerie du site Macrumors offrant un comparatif pour ceux que ca peut interesser 

http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Photo/650/3


----------



## Jeromac (28 Avril 2010)

Ammano a dit:


> Kikoo
> 
> Un petit lien d'une galerie du site Macrumors offrant un comparatif pour ceux que ca peut interesser
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Photo/650/3



Je sais que c'est totalement subjectif, mais je préfère carrément le style mat que le style gloss !

J'sais pas, ça lui donne un ptit côté Macbook Air...


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Avril 2010)

Je trouve quand même dommage que la charnière et le contour restent noirs, ça fait un peu bâclé.

D'un côté l'option n'est pas une question esthétique :rateau:


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

je l'ai recu

C EST MAGNIFIQUE 

et le HD pose pas de pbs... 

d'ailleurs c'est au bout d'une heure que je me suis posé la question 


le mat est magnifique

je recommanderais sans hesiter si il le fallait

pas photo entre glossy et mat!!!


----------



## Ptimouss (30 Avril 2010)

http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/650/_DSC9589.jpg

Rien que ça (et les captures suivantes) justifie le mat.  Pour moi, cet écran glossy est une hérésie, ou plutôt la dalle de verre qui couvre l'écran, qui lui à l'air très bien d'après divers test, dont celui de MacGé.

Un petit article qui explique bien pourquoi le glossy accentue la fatigue visuelle plus vite que le mat.
http://www.blogeee.net/2009/09/ecran-mat-ou-ecran-brillant-quel-choix-avons-nous-vraiment/


----------



## Jeromac (30 Avril 2010)

Ptimouss a dit:


> http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/650/_DSC9589.jpg
> 
> Rien que ça (et les captures suivantes) justifie le mat.  Pour moi, cet écran glossy est une hérésie, ou plutôt la dalle de verre qui couvre l'écran, qui lui à l'air très bien d'après divers test, dont celui de MacGé.
> 
> ...



Yep, mais en même temps, les photos où on peut comparer, elles sont justement étudiées de sorte que ce soit au grand désavantage du glossy pour le grand avantage du mat. En pratique, c'est pas aussi flagrant.


----------



## surfboy (30 Avril 2010)

on conseille pas justement pour ce qui bosse dans le graphisme pour opter un glossy?
en l'occurence je suis étudiant en archi et je fais des rendus 3d de mes projets
donc vous me conseilleriez quoi ?


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

tu es sur de toi???

car sur ce fofo j'ai tjrs entendu dire que le glossy flattait trop les images donc un anti glare etait mieux!!!


----------



## Ptimouss (30 Avril 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Yep, mais en même temps, les photos où on peut comparer, elles sont justement étudiées de sorte que ce soit au grand désavantage du glossy pour le grand avantage du mat. En pratique, c'est pas aussi flagrant.


Peut-être, quoique dans le cas d'Anandtech, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas. Et sur un mat, il n'y a pas de reflets, il n'y a qu'un seul plan à fixer, celui de la dalle lcd. Sur le glossy, il y a 2 plans quasi l'un sur l'autre : le lcd et la dalle de verre et ses reflets.

Hélas, pour les effets fantômes et autres désagréments de la dalle glossy du MBP, je les ai personnellement ressentis. MBP i5 2,4ghz standard (donc glossy) gardé seulement 3 jours car maux de tête assez forts au bout de 15/20 mn d'utilisation, et ce plusieurs fois, y compris le matin après une nuit de repos. J'ai du me rendre à l'évidence, je ne supportais pas cet écran glossy. Je me suis rendu compte que j'avais du mal à garder le "focus" sur la dalle lcd, faisant des efforts quasi permanents pour éviter les reflets de la dalle de verre. Et la dalle de verre du MBP est une de plus réfléchissante parmi tous les ordis portables exposées dans les magasins. Ajoutes à ça le fait que rechercher sans cesse un endroit ou un angle sans reflets devient vite gavant.

Jusqu'en 2008, j'ai eu un portable à écran mat et jamais je n'avais eu ce genre de problèmes. Certes, au bout de plusieurs heures, la fatigue visuelle était là, mais c'était parfaitement normal. Au bout de 15/20 mn, y a un truc... :hein: Et, s'y habituer, même si on n'a pas mal à la tête, c'est imposer à ses yeux des efforts qu'on aura à payer plus tard.

C'est mon expérience personnelle et je n'en fait pas une généralité, mais le fait que je me sois reconnu dans l'article de blogeee montre que d'autres ont eu le même ressenti.

Du coup, j'attends impatiemment mon nouveau MBP 2,4 mat.


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

j'avais un 13" glossy et revenir sur un 15" mat, c'est le bonheur!!!

je les ai mis a coté et c'est impressionnant la difference!

l'option est cher mais si utile!


----------



## shenrone (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'avais un 13" glossy et revenir sur un 15" mat, c'est le bonheur!!!
> 
> je les ai mis a coté et c'est impressionnant la difference!
> 
> l'option est cher mais si utile!



C'est très subjectif et vraiment question de gout, je n'échangerai pour rien au monde mon écran Glossy dont j'adore le rendu:love:

Maintenant mes conditions d'utilisation sont parfaites pour ce type d'écran et je comprend que dans un environnement trop lumineux ca puisse poser des soucis


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

mon utilisation: regarder mes mails, en short torse nu dans mon jardin 


donc dans ce cas, c'est primordial...


et alors mat + passer la creme dans le dos: si il pouvait faire ca ce serait de la bombe


----------



## Venturo (2 Mai 2010)

Petite question plutôt HS mais ne nécessitant pas un fil...

Dans le cadre d'un remplacement de la dalle couvert par Apple Care, peut-on demander à installer une anti-reflets (l'actuelle étant glossy) ?
Cela se fait-il, quitte à payer un petit quelque chose, genre le coût de l'option ?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

dans l'absolu tu peux bien sur

mais dans les faits je pense pas...

car cela passe par apple pour le paiement du sav (l'apr contacte apple qui paye pour le sav suivant une grille )


je sais pas comment l'apr va faire pour affirmer que tu avais une dalle mat, sachant que apple va verifier avec ses données!
puis les apr sont tenus de faire ce qu'apple demande et pas faire du n'importe quoi...


j'avais demandé de mettre un ssd dans un mac mini ils ont refusés car ce type d'ordi n'esiste pas dans la gamme apple!


le mieux c'est revendre et acheté un autre mat!

c'est comme si tu demandais si tu pouvais changer le processeur de ton MBP par un APR


----------



## Venturo (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> dans l'absolu tu peux bien sur
> 
> mais dans les faits je pense pas...
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.
J'y connais pas grand chose mais cela changerait-il qq chose de s'adresser directement à un Apple Store ? C'est comme si le sav était directement fourni par Apple non ? Donc pas de problème pour justifier auprès d'Apple d'un changement de type de dalle. 
Je paye simplement la différence. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

oui j'ai compris mais non je pense pas

ton mac est considéré ayant une dalle glossy 

la changer c'est le modifier donc je pense pas qu'ils acceptent facielemnt 

peut etre que oui si tu payes le mec 


regretes tu l'achat du glossy au lieu du mat?


----------



## Venturo (3 Mai 2010)

Au fil des mois je me rends simplement compte que le glossy c'est le choix du tout ou rien.
Quand la luminosité est normale / faible c'est vraiment beau (plus beau que l'anti glare selon mon goût) mais dès que la lumière est omniprésente c'est un mirroir quoi.
Obligé de rabattre les volets en pleine journée et d'allumer ma lumière de bureau pour ne pas me flinguer les yeux. Relou, non ? :rateau: Et je vis entre Paris et Toulon, c'est surtout dans le sud que je rencontre ce problème.
L'anti glare serait pour moi le choix de la constance donc. En regrettant le glossy pour matter des films ou jouer dans le noir !


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

l'anti glare est super 

d'ailleurs y a la hd qui fait pour bcp




je ne regrette pas l'achat et le fait d'avoir un contour gris est magnifique 

je pense qu'il est plus leger d'ailleurs

une dalle en verre ça pese


----------



## Venturo (3 Mai 2010)

Mon problème c'est que je n'ai pas envie de quitter mon MBP actuel.
C'est un late 2008 en état irréprochable et qui fonctionne tellement bien..
J'ai peur d'être déçu par une nouvelle machine ou tout simplement une autre, si je reprends de l'occase par exemple.
Et puis le Core2Duo 2.8 Ghz a encore de la ressource et pour mon utilisation c'est nickel.
C'est juste cette dalle... :rateau:

Bref pour en revenir à ma question, si d'autres ont un avis ou des expériences..si quelqu'un a réussi à modifier une pièce lors d'un remplacement couvert par la garantie par exemple ?
Je répète au cas où le point de départ : dans le cadre d'un remplacement de la dalle couvert par Apple Care,  peut-on demander à installer une anti-reflets (l'actuelle étant glossy) ?


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

j'avais vu un article où la personne avait changé la dalle lui memem


----------



## espringale (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
nouvel arrivant sur le site et futur arrivant dans le monde Apple, j'envisage l'achat d'un MBP 15" de base et j'hésite entre écran normal et HD mat (car il n'y a pas de standard mat). Au vu de vos commentaires, il semblerait que le normal soit vraiment génant en termes de reflets mais le différentiel en terme de tarif n'est pas forcément négligeable.
Je sollicite donc vos conseils et votre aide pour savoir:
1- si l'écran mat est vraiment efficace en terme de reflets
2- ce qu'il en est de l'HD, en terme de performances sur les divers logiciels. Est-ce que la carte graphique suit bien / diminution ou non de l'autonomie par rapport à un standard/ etc ...? 
3- enfin, une autre question subsidiaire et anecdotique, est-ce que vous pensez que des jeux comme StarCarft II peuvent pour ceux qui l'ont testé ou pourront pour les autres tourner sur un MB15 de base avec écran HD ou normal?

La encore, merci par avance de vos retour d'expérience et réponses.


----------



## Delphine1973 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Et bienvenue sur mac!



espringale a dit:


> 1- si l'écran mat est vraiment efficace en terme de reflets


Oui, vraiment très efficace et très agréable, y compris en extérieur :love:



espringale a dit:


> 2- ce qu'il en est de l'HD, en terme de performances sur les divers logiciels. Est-ce que la carte graphique suit bien / diminution ou non de l'autonomie par rapport à un standard/ etc ...?


Très bonne perfs (15" de base 2,4 Ghz). Je n'en suis pas sure mais je ne pense pas que cela influe sur l'autonomie.


----------



## Jeromac (9 Mai 2010)

espringale a dit:


> 3- enfin, une autre question subsidiaire et anecdotique, est-ce que vous pensez que des jeux comme StarCarft II peuvent pour ceux qui l'ont testé ou pourront pour les autres tourner sur un MB15 de base avec écran HD ou normal?



Incontestablement.

Bien sûr, moins la définition d'écran sera importante, plus tu auras de FPS, mais entre le 1440x900 et le 1680x1050 avec la GT 330M (256M), aucun soucis.


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

+1 avec Delphine...

C'est la premiere fois depuis pas mal d'années que je suis content de mon achat MAC, enfin avant je trouvais tjrs un truc à dire: la CG, la DDR etc etc

et là rien de rien, la CG 330M est parfaite pour mon utilisation: des films en 1080P sur ecran externe sans lags etc etc
l'ecran mat un bonheur!!! 


Par contre j'ai remarqué que l'adjonction d'une table refroidissante n'etait pas du luxe... peut etre c'est du delire mais maintenant je depasse tres tres tres rarement les 57°C 

Sans je passais à 75° voir plus


une table cela vaut 25 ou 30 donc bon...


----------



## espringale (9 Mai 2010)

Merci à tous les 2.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver les sous et à commander.
;-)


----------



## Truman.C (9 Mai 2010)

J'ai mis quelques photos de mon écran HD 15" de mon macbook pro sur un thread que j'ai créé


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

Truman.C a dit:


> J'ai mis quelques photos de mon écran HD 15" de mon macbook pro sur un thread que j'ai créé


Ou?


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Ou?




Désolé mais ce fût trop tentant


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

Merci 

Tu prends des cours avec HAL-9000?


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Tu prends des cours avec HAL-9000?



nan c'est lui qui en pnreds avec moi 

en fait non j'ai rien à voir avec lui... et je ne le connais pas, mais bon c'etait tentant 

allez hop dans la série "j'utilise la fonction recherche" 

*Aqui lou bestiou*


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> nan c'est lui qui en pnreds avec moi
> 
> en fait non j'ai rien à voir avec lui... et je ne le connais pas, mais bon c'etait tentant
> 
> ...



No soucis j'avais trouvé mais c'était trop tard pour éditer mon message.


----------



## Jeromac (10 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Par contre j'ai remarqué que l'adjonction d'une table refroidissante n'etait pas du luxe... peut etre c'est du delire mais maintenant je depasse tres tres tres rarement les 57°C
> 
> Sans je passais à 75° voir plus



Peut être un rapport avec le fait que la patte thermique était toute neuve ?


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

non juste que c'est comme ca

sur mon 13" c'etait idem 

voilà pour 30 je suis aux anges...


----------



## Jeromac (10 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> non juste que c'est comme ca
> 
> sur mon 13" c'etait idem
> 
> voilà pour 30 je suis aux anges...



Tu passes donc de 75°C à 57°C ??

Sinon il y a une bonne méthode, testée et approuvée par des experts : tu mets le macbook sur le côté ! 

Mais sinon, je serai tout même intéressé par le modèle de table que tu as, histoire de. Car ça me semble assez énorme.

C'est bien la température du processeur dont on parlait ?

Tu as quel processeur ?


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

j'ai un i5

la table n'est pas des plus cher d'ailleurs je connaissais pas cette marque auparavant 

c'est une cRadia flexlapper, je vais m'en separer pour prendre la même en flex (la gamme au dessus)

même en mettant une dizaine de fenetre youtube etc etc (reputé comme consommant de la puissance) je suis à moins 60°c

je peux poster des screens


----------



## haroldo (28 Septembre 2010)

bonjour à tous

je voulais savoir si le nettoyage de l ecran est le meme sur les 2 écrans ? le standard est en verre donc facile a nettoyer je pense mais l'antireflet ? merci


----------

